# Bike parks in Eastern/Central Europe



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys.

Please give some info about big bike parks in Eastern/Central Europe, including Poland, Hungary, Chech, Slovenia and so on. Want to go next may for 4-5 days. Requirements: a lot of trails from XC to DH, good infrastructure, hotels and foods and so on. Will go with company 4-6 people woth own bikes. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Subscribed......

If you can manage, I highly recommend Åre.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks, but too far from me
i live in Ukraine, Kiev, and as close bike park to me as better it will be. i don't know even if i can get by plane to all of cities in good timing and price. 
so first of all i'm pointed on Poland, Hungary, Chech.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont have any own experience of riding in those parts, and don't have any reference material at hand ... but I think Slovenia is sure to have some good places to ride. Quite likely other parts of "Former Yugoslavia" too.

You could search the Members List ( http://forums.mtbr.com/members/list/ ) by country and see if you find someone local in that area that you'd like to contact ( http://forums.mtbr.com/memberlist.php?do=search )


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

*perttime*
thanks for good advice!


----------



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Subscribed......
> 
> If you can manage, I highly recommend Åre.


Do you have a link to this? My browser can't find it.
Thanks


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Steveonomad said:


> Do you have a link to this? My browser can't find it.
> Thanks


Åre?

Startpage - Are Bikepark

the bike season is over for now, but it is a major spot, for Scandinavia, in the snowless season


----------



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

Got it ...
Thank You.


----------



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

We were looking for trails closer to Austria.
I'm wondering if you might have any links that could help us out?
Planning a trip for summer 2012.
Thanks again'
Steveo


----------



## Sol1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, honestly, there aren't too many bike parks in Poland - however one of best known and promoted as place worthwhile checking is Koninki Gravity Park.

Don't think they have a decent website yet, but it's quite easy to google out or find some movies/pics on youtube or pinkbike.

If you are looking for something trail/AM focused, check out Rychleby trails (rychlebskiesciezki.pl) or singletrack at Smrk (singltrekpodsmrkem.cz). Both are located in Czechy, close to Polish border. Both are continuously developed and are quite fun.


----------



## killa2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Slovenia is a great place to ride. The only bike park that I have had personal experience there is at Kranjska Gora in north-western Slovenia, just across the Austrian border. The bike park is great with a good variety of trails at the bike park itself and there are many xc trails in the mountains near town. The lifts are quite literally next to town, so access is quite good , and so is the infrastructure, being a ski resort during the winter. I didn't ride any of the trails outside the bikepark, but contact the guys at the local bikeshop and they will steer you in the right direction. The other bike park I am aware of is at Maribor ( which has the world cup DH track), in north-eastern Slovenia. Though I think pricing is more expensive than at Kranjska Gora, especially if you are looking to hire bikes.
Links (use google translate):

Kranjska Gora:
Fun Bike Park Kranjska Gora

Maribor:
Specialized Bike Park Pohorje


----------



## silviu303 (Oct 16, 2011)

bikecomponents.de owns a lot of bike components and nice prices too. And also the shipping is decent too. I bought from them some nice priced components comparing to those in my country which were overpriced. check out the website.


----------



## radiatorniak (Dec 5, 2008)

Bikeparks in Slovakia:
I recommend Malino Brdo, is the best in SVK:
Specialized BIKEPARK Malinô Brdo
very close is Bikepark Jasna, also very good
near High Tatras is good bikepark Bachledova
U can check the freeride and DH trails on utube, before u go there. And all of them has also hundreds km of XC trails, cause thez are in mountains. I cant post urls to them...sry, dont have 10 or more posts.
have fun.


----------



## CzechMTBholidays (Mar 7, 2017)

There's also a lot to see, visit and ride in the Czech Republic. Many new bike centers, bike parks and pumptracks grew up in last 5 years. We are now truly a mountain biking centre. Should you feel like coming in, don't hesitate to ask, I can give you any possible advise, I know all the places. Also, with our company we offer MTB trips for singletrack lovers. If interested, have a look at CZECH MTB HOLIDAYS | Spend a great holildays in Czeh Republic. to find out more. 
Have a good one
Jan


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Old thread, but I came here for something else and thought it might be worth posting. RYCHLEBSKÉ STEZKY in the eastern Czech Republic is epic. Great place. There is a bike shop/rental/beer/food place at the base so one can stop by and ride easily.


----------

